# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Darlene

## #1 Eastender

Has any body else heard the rumour of darleen getting pregnant to craig and liz getting pregnant to richard and they both decide to keep their babies?  :Smile: 
 :Confused:

----------


## di marco

yeh i heard that a few weeks ago, dont know if its true or not though

----------


## soapaddict

yeah i heard that too.

that would be a great storyline.

----------


## daisy38

But Craig ask's Darlene out and she say's No. I'm  :Confused:

----------


## true.moon

i heard that too

----------


## Debs

i heard that rumour a while back. they havent had a birth in hollyoaks for ages. i was watching hollyoaks last night and thought that liz had put on abit of weight. is she pregnant in real life??

----------


## Summer

i think darlene might be pregnant from a person in the place where she got her scar removed coz i think she said she met a guy there or sumin?

----------


## di marco

she has been acting really odd since she got back and yesterday she didnt turn up for the meal at gnosh and she was upset about something. i dont remember her saying anything about a guy she met but i missed an episode last week. i have heard that she is pregnant but people were assuming that it was going to be craigs. however your theory seems more believable as craig asked her out and she says no, possibly because shes pregnant?

----------


## jannine191

I think the reason why she is acting odd is because she still sees the car in her mind !
Does anybody know who she actually gets pregnant too then ?  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

i was all confused about the car!!! but i guess you mean scar!!!! 

is it craig that gets her pregnant???

----------


## Lennie

> i think it started as a crush and then developed from that. i think he is genuinely in love with becca, unlike nicole who i dont think knows the meaning of being in love lol!


I also genuinely think Justin is in love with Becca, his feelings for her run deep.

The less we talk about annoying Nic, the better (she's falling in love every five mins)   :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> I also genuinely think Justin is in love with Becca, his feelings for her run deep.
> 
> The less we talk about annoying Nic, the better (she's falling in love every five mins)


lol fine by me if we dont talk about nicole, shes so annoying, although i do like moaning about her!

----------

